# morgan HIT journal



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello to all,

My full routine is as follows,

Train each workout once per week

Compound exercises 6-8 reps

Isolation exercises 8-10 reps

All exercises 1 set (after warm up set(s))

Workout A

Squat

Leg Press

Leg Extention

Stiff Leg Deadlift

Leg Curl

Calf Raise

Workout B

Bench Press

Incline Press

Dumbell Flyes

Military Press

Side Lateral

Tricep Pushdown

Workout C

Deadlift

Bent Row

Reverse Pulldown

Bent Lateral

Dumbell Shrug

Bicep Curl


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

hello morgan welcome to musclechat 

how long u been using this hit system and what have your gains been like in strength and size?

ive never used the hit system before,so any advice would be appreciated

from u

cheers steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome steve,

I have not trained for a year, will be starting this week.

Will keep this forum up to date on my progress on a regular basis.

What kind of training do you use steve?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

hi morgan

at the moment im training more for strength and power,

my current routine is

30-40 mins a day mon to friday,2 mins rest between sets,most sets are 4-6 reps

monday

legs

squats 5 sets

leg press 2 sets

hamstring curls 2 sets

tuesday

arms and calves

3 sets standing calve raises

4 sets ez bar curls

2 sets concentration curls

2 sets hammer curls

3sets french press

2 sets close grip bench

2 sets press downs

wed back and abs

4 sets deadlift

2 sets closegrip pulls

2 sets lat pull downs

2 sets wide grip pulls

3 sets ab crunches

thursday shoulder and traps

5 sets shoulder press

2 sets side laterals

2 sets press behind the neck

2 sets upright rows

2 sets dumbell shrugs

friday calves and chest

2 sets standing raises

2 sets of seated raises

5 sets bench press

2 sets flys

2 sets incline press

2 sets pec dec

ive noticed ive gained alot of strength this way,but before i did do alot of bodybuilding training,i want to incorporat a couple of sessions of cardio somewhere,but i am bulkin at the mo so i dont no how much cardio is ideal.any ideas?

your gonna hurt like hell after the layoff morgan.it will be worth it :shock:

steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi steve,

Looks like a solid routine steve.

Not hot on cardio work, i have heard that the interval training is very good.

Will be starting out with light weights and working my way into the routine over 6-8 weeks before training full bore.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

sounds good

keep us posted on how u get on 

steve


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Dang, thats all Im saying for now Steve. Mine is not quite as detailed:

Bulking programme with 5 sets per exercise (Each day starts with 1/2 hour of cardio).

Monday

Shoulders 5 exercises, and 1 isolation

Biceps 3 exercises and 1 isolation

Tuesday

1 hour 30 mins cardio 3 layers of clothing

Abs 4 exercises, 2 of which are weighted

Wednesday

Legs 5 exercises and 1 isolation

Back 5 exercises and 1 isolation

Thursday

1 hour 30 mins cardio 3 layers of clothing

Abs 4 exercises Toning, 2 of which are weighted

Biceps 2 exercises

Friday

Chest 6 exercises

Triceps 4 exercises

Saturday/Sunday

15 minutes extra cardio

Back 5 exercises Toning

Abs 4 exercises Toning

Its your basic Bulking programme with a little toning to get that extra pump. Back is probably my favorite, my opinion has always been that the back is the basis to a good physique. I change the workout every now and again, and might do more toning instead of bulking.

There you have it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

i bet that kills,the cardio gareth

do u do that in the gym?

people must stare like f**k :lol:


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL! 

Dave you have a pretty good explanation there!

Trust me when I say this, after being bullied for 4 years, having a girlfriend leaving you for our weight, and having no confidence is something I always think about whenever I train. Its like the mind takes over and Im away!

My workout partner calls me all sorts at time coz I rarely get tired when I get my focus on, and this guys been doing it for 13 years!

And yes in a short answer the cardio hurts like hell! Average time for a light workout (toning) 2hours. Average for heavy (Bulking) atleast 2 1/2 hours sometimes 3!

I dont like to gloat but the results speak for themselves, its worth it in the long run!

Also, people do stare but not at my arse, and when they do its normally the guys....slightly worrying there?!


----------



## philipo (Jan 26, 2004)

Here is my present work out which is three times a week at the moment but I have been doing the full body in one workout for A wile but I think I have hit a rut so thinking of splitting when I do a new workout

EXERCISE BIKE 70 TO 80 RPM'S 10 MIN'S LEVEL 2 HR155

TREADMILL 30 MIN'S SPEED WEIGHT CONTROL HR 70 to 80 %

PUSH UP'S LEGS RAISED 1	12

HORIZONTAL CHEST PRESS M-G 2	12

INCLINED CHEST PRESS M-G 2	12

HORIZONTAL PEC-DECK FLY M-G 2	12

LAT PULL DOWNS GRIP WIDE M-G 2	12

SEATED ROWS M-G 2	12

LAT PULL DOWNS GRIP CLOSE INVERTED M-G	2	12

SHOULDER PRESS M-G 2	12

UPRIGHT ROWS M-G 2	12

LATERAL RAISES LOWER PULLEY M-G 1	12

STANDING BICEP CURL M-G 2	12

TRICEPS PRESS DOWN M-G 2	12

SWISS-BALL PREACHER CURL M-G 2	12

LEG ADDUCTION INNER THIGH M-G 1	12

LEG ADDUCTION OUTER THIGH M-G 1	12

STANDING LEG CURL M-G 1	12

LEG EXTENSION 2	12

RESISTANCE ABS CRUNCH M-G 2 10

OBLIQUE CRUNCH M-G 1	10

AB CRUNCHES FLOOR 2 20

LEG RAISES BENCH 2	15

SWISS-BALL SITUPS 2	25

Philipo

Advice always welcome!


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Yo Philipo

Thats is quite a solid system. For a full body hit system that is very intense. How often do you do it?

My workout partner has suggested to me that the best way of doing the hit is only twice a month, what are your views on this guys?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

Could people please explain their reason for using multiple sets per exercise.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi mate

Multiple stes are designed to push the muscle groups to the region where you cause enough damage when you hit your highest weight. This is designed to ensure that your body will grow. Using it once will mean that you pump blood into the muscles, and that is all. You need to exert as much pressure as possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello,

I think that single set or multiple sets work. At the end of the day you need to stimulate the muscle, whether you do it with 1 set or 5 sets is an individual choice. I would not recomend taking all sets to failure if using multiple sets though.

Cheers Morgan!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

steve i dont think i`m qualified to give you advice,but have thought about changing tuesday calves to monday when you do you squats etc-so your calves are already exhausted.i can see your reasons for putting them first -due to my calves i`ve been thinking about this for a while-your calves get very little knock on effect from other exercises where for example your shoulders do and i think grow quite easily so i`m hoping -`cos this is what i`ve started doing myself is that by doing calves after 20 rep squats it will be better than doing squats first exercise and calves last(thinking they would be stronger from the rest).i`m sure you`ve tried most formats to get your bad boys to grow and i have only been applying the theory for a couple of weeks and i`ll say again i dont` think i`m qualified to give you advice,but another idea to consider?


----------

